# What is your favorite day of the week ?



## master412160 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mine is Friday what is yours ?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Saturday. The day of the Sabbath. Good times.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Such a great thread. I had no fav day of the week until now, since this moment my favourite day of the week is monday because this is the day of starting this thread.


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

My favourite day of the week was tomorrow. But now its today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Wednsday, why???


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My favorite day is tomorrow. That's when I plan to do all the things I've been putting off. But for some reason it seems to be today every day.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

master412160 said:


> Mine is Friday what is yours ?


Is Friday the day you can stay up later at night because you don't have school the next day?


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Saturday-when I go to the opera or symphony


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Saturday - spending time with friends & family (Sunday as well for the same reason)...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Saturday. It's a good day overall.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I hate Monday.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

jurianbai said:


> I hate Monday.


I think a lot of people do. I do, for one.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thursday, as I devote most of the entire day to music. Thursday afternoons is when I do my practicing on the organ at the church where I am employed. I'll play/practice all afternoon, stop for dinner and then return to church for the evening choir rehearsals.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Friday...because you can stay up late and you have the whole weekend ahead of you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> I hate Monday.


When you get a few years on the clock all days are good days


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> Friday...because you can stay up late and you have the whole weekend ahead of you.


Yep. To get real high ... listening to art music (or folk music as the case maybe).


----------



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

I enjoy Thursday because it's almost Friday, but I think Saturday is my favourite cos I can do what I want and I still have the freedom of Sunday to look forward to!

Saz
--------
"Opera is an 18th- and 19th-century art that must find a 20th-century audience."


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The best is the last day at work before a holiday. The worst is the first day back at work after a holiday when I don't know what I'm doing or who I am!!


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

For me i just love sunday coz its a free day.


----------

